# Humane catfish kill



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I sometimes put catfish in fridge to I can clean the next day. I would like to knock them out so they don't bang up fridge drawer. Been trying to do it with a hammer, but those things are darn tough. Must be a more humane way to kill them quick. Any suggestions?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I usually rap them good once in the head with the pliers before I skin them. Don’t flop around after that.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't know about knocking them out if I want to kill then I'll just stick a knife into their brain soft spot on their head between their eyes


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I once thought about of the chipping hammers with the sharp points.


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Remove the gills and bleed them out. That is how I was told is a humane way to kill them.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^And the meat will be as white as white can be.


----------



## Turkinator (Jan 16, 2019)

Cut the tail off is another way to bleed them out


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I always pop a gill and let them bleed out. Very easy and it makes for a better finished product.


----------



## Red Worm Warrior (Oct 26, 2019)

I cut the gills & bleed them. Then put on ice. The ice will kill them but may take 1-2 hours. They are tough fish!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Stun gun to the forehead! 

I don't know how well it'll work but have someone video you when you do. I'm curious .


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Could you please just hold still for a moment?


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

I catch them from shore, put them on ice or ice bath in my cooler and in a hour or less they're dead by the time i get home.


----------

